# [locale] Probleme d'affichage des accents via ssh

## nelsooon

Bonjour les gens  :Smile: 

Voila, je n'arrive pas a résoudre un problème d'affichage des accents sur un serveur distant lorsque je m'y connecte en ssh.

En me connectant sur le serveur distant via une vm sous XP et en utilisant putty, les accents sont bien affichés, mais impossible de les avoir sur mon xterm/terminator/guake.

Lorsque j'affiche le calendrier par exemple, j'ai le résultat suivant :

```

john@serveurweb:~$ cal 2014

/// cut ///

      Octobre               Novembre              DÃ©cembre        

/// cut ///

```

Alors que sur ma machine en local, j'ai un affichage correct :

```

john@laptop ~ $ cal 2014

/// cut ///

       octobre               novembre               décembre      

/// cut ///

```

Aussi, lorsque je tape des accents, puis les efface sur le serveur distant (via ssh), ça me décale tout et c'est pas évident de se retrouver dans sa phrase (mais je vois quand même mes accent !). En local, je n'ai pas ce souci d'affichage, suppression et rectification de ce que j'écris.

La config de la machine locale est :

```

john@laptop ~ $ uname -a

Linux laptop 3.12.13-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 00:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

john@laptop ~ $  eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US.utf8

  [3]   français

  [4]   french

  [5]   fr_FR

  [6]   fr_FR@euro

  [7]   fr_FR.iso88591

  [8]   fr_FR.iso885915@euro

  [9]   fr_FR.utf8

  [10]  POSIX

  [11]  fr_FR.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

john@laptop ~ $ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

john@laptop ~ $ locale -a

C

en_US.utf8

français

french

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX

john@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

john@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config

#SendEnv LANG LC_*

john@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

USE="-ruby -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 xinerama dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X -ipv6 nptl nptlonly unicode svg hal -arts -eds -esd gstreamer gtk firefox win32codecs evdev python dhcpcd -ppp -bluetooth archive bzip2 ffmpeg oss wavpack mp3 ogg vorbis -samba symlink pygtk rar spell nls -crashreporter scanner audit -evolution -mysql -ldap ios fuse"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 i386"

#FEATURES="-sandbox"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

#original

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

```

Sur le serveur distant :

```

john@serveurweb:~$ uname -a

Linux serveurweb 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

john@serveurweb:~$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LANGUAGE=

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

john@serveurweb:~$ locale -a

C

C.UTF-8

en_AG

en_AG.utf8

en_AU.utf8

en_BW.utf8

en_CA.utf8

en_DK.utf8

en_GB.utf8

en_HK.utf8

en_IE.utf8

en_IN

en_IN.utf8

en_NG

en_NG.utf8

en_NZ.utf8

en_PH.utf8

en_SG.utf8

en_US.utf8

en_ZA.utf8

en_ZM

en_ZM.utf8

en_ZW.utf8

fr_BE.utf8

fr_CA.utf8

fr_CH.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR.utf8@euro

fr_LU.utf8

POSIX

john@serveurweb:~$ cat /etc/default/locale 

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

```

Merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

johnLast edited by nelsooon on Mon May 12, 2014 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Premièrement, peux-tu mettre ton sujet en conformité avec les règles du forum notamment le § 3/3 ?

Sinon, j'aurai tendance à penser que ton problème vient de ton client, xterm est-il compilé avec le useflag unicode par exemple ?

----------

## nelsooon

Bonjour,

Je viens de recompiler "sans" le support d'unicode et ça ne passe pas.

Sur une autre gentoo, j'ai comme locales : 

```

$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.iso885915@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.iso885915@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

Même souci depuis les terminaux via X, mais pas de problème lors de la connexion en ssh depuis un tty   :Shocked: 

Je ne comprends plus rien  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Quand tu es sous X, quel DM ou WM utilises-tu ?

NB : Merci pour la mise en conformité du titre

----------

## nelsooon

Je suis sous fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Faudrait du coup peut être regarder du côté de la configuration SSH entre le client et le serveur avec les paramètres SendEnv et AcceptEnv.

----------

